# Lots of talk...



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I never post photos of any of my work or toys I play with. But here area a few enjoy. I can't say it enough that if you are in Orange, Ventura or Los Angeles county and need help with jetting, lining, pipe bursting, cutting liners that did not open or running a new line where there no existing pipe. I got the tools for that pm me. I will take care of any pz member I guarantee you will be happy you called me :thumbsup: 

One of my lining trucks always ready and fully stocked. 

IMG_1537 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_3628 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_3597 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

One of my pipe bursting set ups always ready

100_0453 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1477 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_0816 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

My harben jet, also got a us top of the line:thumbsup:

100_0259 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

drain cleaning2 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

Some of my lining cutting reopening tools

IMG_1541 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1542 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

One of my moles piercing tools. For those that don't know with this you can run new sewer, water, gas or new electrical lines. For this video I was doing a new sewer under this concrete there was no existing pipe. I can make my tool come out wherever I want and at any slope I want. Click the link to check it out!

https://flic.kr/p/qqLTnu


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Some of my work. Some of you locals may recognize me I'm well known by lots of plumbers. My fleet ready for action!

FLEET1 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

Photo0131 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_0844 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1379 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

sewer lateral by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

Roots in Pipe (4) by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

Roots and blockage pulled out 2 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

Pipe Damaged by roots 4 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

4" sewer p-trap
Photo0058 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

onstruction caused by roots by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

IMG_3524 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_3459 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1544 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1543 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_3459 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1528 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1521 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1515 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1518 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1456 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1415 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1410 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1407 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1361 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1346 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

IMG_1362 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow great pictures.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

The other bursting truck
Don't have better pics
IMG_1545 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

new high flow 13hp pump and 20hp pump the 1st photos was with the 5.5 hp pump all work great!
IMG_1547 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

need to clean her up
IMG_1546 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr

IMG_1549 by johnrodriguez769, on Flickr


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been thinking about hosting a lining, bursting, jetting, Picote clinic demo type of get together for us in Los Angeles, Orange and Ventura county. Are you guys interested ?

I would need someone with a property that has land where I can do some minor digging to do a live demo and run some equipment. I'll even bring the BBQ and do some grilling. Just let me know if you guys are down I'll set it up. 

This could be great for getting your questions answered and understanding Trenchless technology better.

I'll even see if I can get some vendors to sponsor some tools maybe demo some stuff for us. I got lots of contacts.

John


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Great idea. I'd suggest if you're going to do this, do it the day before or after the flow expo. That way we (as in me) won't have to make another trip down there. I've been around this stuff enough to where it wouldn't help trade knowledge wise, but it would be a great networking opportunity so I'd be down.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

If I can get at least 5 pz members that want to attend I will make plans and set it up.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I would attend. Very interested in the Picote


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

CJ....check your PM


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow I'm very impressed with your collection. I'm a 2nd year drain cleaning business owner. I have progressed in the volume of calls but word of mouth growth could take years. Do you have advice on avenues in which to increase work load. I'm ready and willing. I live in Chicago so by population count the work is there. Just need to be recognized.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Wow I'm very impressed with your collection. I'm a 2nd year drain cleaning business owner. I have progressed in the volume of calls but word of mouth growth could take years. Do you have advice on avenues in which to increase work load. I'm ready and willing. I live in Chicago so by population count the work is there. Just need to be recognized.


City limits or burbs?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> City limits or burbs?


Registered contractor with the City of Chicago. But I also have joined some suburban Chamber of Commerce to try on make my company more visible.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Registered contractor with the City of Chicago. But I also have joined some suburban Chamber of Commerce to try on make my company more visible.


What part of Chicago and suburbs?? I'm way out west in DuPage.. do get call in Crook County for screwed up boiler installation


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> What part of Chicago and suburbs?? I'm way out west in DuPage.. do get call in Crook County for screwed up boiler installation


Yea there pretty strict in the Chi. I'm located south by Blue Island , Oak Lawn and Alsip


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Yea there pretty strict in the Chi. I'm located south by Blue Island , Oak Lawn and Alsip


Check out my website. alldrainsewer.com


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Check out my website. alldrainsewer.com


Website looks great. You say you are licensed and bonded in Chicago, so I take it you have a Sewer and Drain layers License?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey CJ, don't know if its too far but my father in law has a full back dirt acre which would be perfect for doing some digging and demos. Only thing is we're in banning (about 25 miles west of Palm Springs). Plenty of parking too and beautiful mountain scenery


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey CJ, don't know if its too far but my father in law has a full back dirt acre which would be perfect for doing some digging and demos. Only thing is we're in banning (about 25 miles west of Palm Springs). Plenty of parking too and beautiful mountain scenery


Thank you guys for all the help. I'm trying to work this out with a few members here. Once I have worked out all the details I will make it official and make a new thread for everyone to RSVP. I'm looking into having this DEMO day, which will also be a get together:thumbsup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

All set up 

Check out the new thread make sure to come by for a great day!

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/offi...ipe-bursting-lining-pipe-piercing-more-37801/


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

SewerRatz said:


> Website looks great. You say you are licensed and bonded in Chicago, so I take it you have a Sewer and Drain layers License?


Yes sir. It's called a Drain Layers license. Here in Chicago.


----------

